# saw this pump/motor today.



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I know what it is-- It's a really big motor. :laughing:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I know what it is-- It's a really big motor. :laughing:


You mean an RBM?


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

...... RBAM :thumbsup:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Constant volume, variable pressure, hi velocity pump/motor. Also comes in a 480 version. A pain to pull for rebuild. I'll post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

I've got it they are going to drill to the center of the Earth and pump out the molten center causing the Earth to "implode." :jester::thumbsup::whistling2::thumbup::laughing::devil2: Is that enough smileys for around these parts?


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

It's nothing more than a simple submersible pump and motor. A bit larger than most, but it works the same way. 

With 15 stages, it's meant for a fairly deep well, I'd say more than 600'. Or a shallow well with very high discharge pressure. 

The largest one I've ever hooked up was at a geothermal plant; I don't remember how many stages it was, the pump section was 4 pieces, and the motor was 800HP 4160V. The well was 16" diameter and 4500' deep. The discharge pressure is about 250PSI. Any less and the water (300º) would boil. 

They have two of these submersible type on this site, the others are 600 - 1000HP hollowshaft. These motors are above ground. They are high-thrust with oil cooled top bearings. 4500' of lineshaft is more than slightly heavy!

Rob


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

We have smaller ones in our trainers here. They are fed from large holding tanks but the pumps sit on the floor. They are used in a shipboard firefighter trainer and damage control trainer. We cook the students then flood the room while making them repair the damage.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Wirenuting said:


> A pain to pull for rebuild.


Wait till you drop one down the hole and have to fish it back out.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Wait till you drop one down the hole and have to fish it back out.


I'm lucky. Mine sit horizontally on the floor.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Wirenuting said:


> I'm lucky. Mine sit horizontally on the floor.


Ours don't, most hang out 300 or more (and I mean more) feet down.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Ours don't, most hang out 300 or more (and I mean more) feet down.


We just recirculate the same water. They use computer control propane gas to simulate fires aboard ship. All the different kinds of spaces,, living quarters, kitchen,, engine room, bomb magazine,,, you know the everyday kind of stuff. 
Then we have rooms that are built like ships but the water pours in from every broken pipe or busted bulkhead. It's fun to watch. They think they are winning & bink,,, they flood even faster.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

A simple pump.. I think not. That thing is a monster! Awesome!


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

i know what they are. i have a 1hp in my well. :laughing: It's just this motor was huge and interesting. The guy said it was going to a power plant in Arizona. i thought they used reservoirs to cool the generators. Maybe this sucker has to fill the reservoir. IDK

Where's the "peckerhead" on these things.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

3xdad said:


> The guy said it was going to a power plant in Arizona.


Well, well, we might be involved with that then. If not I know who is.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

pudge565 said:


> I've got it they are going to drill to the center of the Earth and pump out the molten center causing the Earth to "implode." Is that enough smileys for around these parts?


No.. This Is..:blink::001_huh::001_unsure::thumbsup:  :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Well, well, we might be involved with that then. If not I know who is.


 Thats right you will be the project manager..:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Thats right you will be the project manager..:whistling2::laughing:


I just looked, it isn't mine, although I have a whole bunch of other submersible pump work going on.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I just looked, it isn't mine, although I have a whole bunch of other submersible pump work going on.


I'll bet if it was you'res you would make it look easy and send pitcures of course :thumbup:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Ours don't, most hang out 300 or more (and I mean more) feet down.


These are two of them. Someone painted over the data plate. But they are 6 inch pumps x about 20' long.


----------

